# HELP regarding IIT



## way2jatin (Jun 7, 2009)

Plz help me as soon as possible to find me out about 10 year IIT and AIEEE papers as soon as possible 
Plz send me a links from where to download 


Jatin Jha


----------



## girish.g (Jun 7, 2009)

i have 28 years IIT papers by arihant publications,didnt even touch the books. if you want them you can take mine they are in mint condition.


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 8, 2009)

girish.g said:


> i have 28 years IIT papers by arihant publications,didnt even touch the books. if you want them you can take mine they are in mint condition.




plz tell me your contact no or address as soon as possible in my email id jatinjha@gmail.com


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jun 8, 2009)

Visit these. I hope they help u. More can be found by just googling.

*jee.iitr.ernet.in/

*www.iitjee.org/iit-question-papers/iit-papers.html


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 9, 2009)

This website may also help:

**www.askiitians.com/iit-papers/IIT-JEE-Papers.aspx*


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey you can get previous iit papers from many publications like Arihant. Also if u have joined any coaching institutes like FIITJEE then they gave previous iit questions.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 13, 2009)

@Jatin
Why dont you just start a new thread named "My IITJEE Problems" instead of creating 5 seperate threads ?
BTW Try 30 year IITJEE Paper collection by Arihant Publications.

and Have you joined any coaching? If you have then pay attention in class coz they must have mentioned imp books in the class
*www.arihantbooks.com/Product-30-Years-IITJEE-Questions---Physics_36.aspx

My suggestion for you --- GOOGLE!!!!!


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 5, 2009)

Aspire said:


> @Jatin
> Why dont you just start a new thread named "My IITJEE Problems" instead of creating 5 seperate threads ?
> BTW Try 30 year IITJEE Paper collection by Arihant Publications.
> 
> ...



mr lomesh   its my problem and everyone is helping me except you.I know googling but i need ideas from my seniors 

Dont just increse your post count


----------



## Aspire (Sep 6, 2009)

*@way2jatin*

If you check my post you will find that i suggested some books to you and also gave the links to buy them.

*30 Years' IITJEE Questions - Physics*

*30 Years' IITJEE Questions - Chemistry*

*30 Years' IITJEE Questions - Maths*

Just go to Arihant Publications
and click here

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/6673/catsrp.jpg

BTW did you check out the last few lines of my post??


> Have you joined any coaching? If you have then pay attention in class because the teachers must have mentioned important books in the class


^^
If you havent then go *here* and ask your problems

Another Suggestion
Just go *Here* for all your IIT JEE related problems.



BTW my name is Lomash not Lomesh


----------



## angie (Sep 7, 2009)

go for only last 5 year papers... other won't be of much use...


----------



## SanjitVigneshS (Oct 16, 2009)

you can try websites like targetiit.org.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 17, 2009)

IMO reading past question papers isn't really of much use other than "time trials" (finishing as fast as possible) for exams like AIEEE and IIT. The questions are rarely ever completely repeated in the same form, you'd rather be better off practicing every type of sum and knowing the root of every concept on a heuristic and mathematical level for all the subjects 

In any case, the question papers for these exams are easily available on the internet and on various websites.......I wish you the best of luck - and I will advise you to approach the exam with a calm mind and not to worry too much about the result but rather to take interest in your studies.


----------



## adarsharma (Dec 24, 2009)

I think this link help you better *education.latestt.com/questionpapers/qpdetails.aspx?CatId=112&CatName=IIT---JMET-Question-Papers


----------



## bippukt (Dec 27, 2009)

The subjective papers before the format change won't be of much help to you. Trust me, there is a world of difference between objective and subjective papers. For example, I always thought I did better in my objective papers as compared to the subjective ones and yet when the results came, I found my subjective paper rank considerably better than the objective one. Which suited me just fine 

What I am saying is - look at the papers, but you are not competing with yourself. You need the test series to gauge where you stand. They will help. But never let them discourage you - I was was advised by FIIT-JEE after giving their Main Open Test (it was the biggest in India) to consider preparing for state level exams! Use the exams but don't think their results reflect the final result.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 29, 2009)

spend ur time understanding concepts(my technique), they are gonna help u more than 30 year old papers....


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 18, 2010)

+1.last 5-10-15-20 yr papers must be used to get a fair idea of the pattern of questions being asked.rest assured no questions gonna b repeated.best of luck.especially with chemistry.


----------



## angie (Feb 18, 2010)

papers before 5-6 years will be obsolete.

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




XTerminator_09 said:


> +1.last 5-10-15-20 yr papers must be used to get a fair idea of the pattern of questions being asked.rest assured no questions gonna b repeated.best of luck.especially with chemistry.



and questions never repeat.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Feb 21, 2010)

angie said:
			
		

> and questions never repeat.



Well, there's only so much you can twist a question around before it starts becoming a case of "old wine in new bottle".........

What that means is that the questions are actually quite similar from time to time if one has understood his concepts well.


----------



## angie (Feb 21, 2010)

i am in a IIT and i have given jee twice. Questions DON'T repeat, that is why IIT's are that good.


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks angie but concepts are same, it just helps in knowing which type of questions are coming


----------



## bippukt (Feb 24, 2010)

Sure they do, but you must understand that the format has gone a sea-change now. The wild variety of questions they ask now is very different now. Multiple answers, matrices and what not. Of course, looking at old papers is useful. Just don't forget that it is different now.

I think somebody already gave you the link to the last three years' papers with official solutions. There is also a full list of the appeared candidate's marks at *jee.iitr.ernet.in/jee2009marks.htm


----------



## imrank.0011 (Feb 24, 2010)

hi....
i m computer engg student...@ i am planning for GATE but i don't know any thing about it...will u help me...for this..
if you then plz contact me on my email id....i wnt your help friends
imrank.0011@gmail.com


----------

